# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  ¿como pongo una foto para el avatar?

## pepegyver

Hola, estoy intentando poner una foto y cuando le doy me dice que es muy grande, si la pongo mas pequeña me dice que le faltan pixels, como se los pixels que tengo??
gracias

----------


## Potamito

NO considero que esta pregunta deba ir en cartomagia, no tiene nada que ver... pero a ver.. para ver la cantidad de pixeles, basta con hacer click en la foto, vas al lado izquerdo de la pantalla hasta donde dice detalles, y ahi dirá dimensiones, esos son, (Para Windows XP), sino, en cualquier editor de fotografía en alguna parte tendrá algo que diga algo como información de la foto, o algo así, ahí a parecerán las dimensiones..

Saludos... (alguien que mueva este hilo)

----------


## guille

miralo en propiedades.

creo que aqui no es el lugar mas apropidado para esta pregunta, que algun moderador lo mueva.  :Wink: 

Edito: potamito ha escrito mientras yo escribia, creo que se ha explicado mejor que yo xdxd.

----------


## Raicon

mira haber si este link te ayuda:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ht=foto+avatar

Saludos

----------

